# Booting an HP Pavilion p7-1254



## pathiaki (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,

It's an HP with AMD A6-3450.  It has 8 GB on it.

Here's the problem, I've tried PC-BSD and FreeBSD.  I can install it to the disk on this machine.  I can boot that disk on another machine.  However, I cannot boot the disk I build on that machine.  I get:

```
ERROR:  No boot disk has been detected or the boot disk has failed.
```
I have tried installing FreeBSD 10.0 with UFS, ZFS, with MBR and GPT.  I have the BIOS set to legacy now as it won't see the disk as a bootable UEFI device.  I've searched and found several things about possible conflicts with GPT/MBR and various motherboards.

The HP BIOS does not see the disk as anything but 'Legacy'.  UEFI doesn't really see anything.

I hope someone who has found a way around this can help me out.

Thank you,

P.


----------



## pathiaki (Jul 13, 2014)

OK,

This is weird.  I couldn't even get the machine to install PCBSD from the ISO I burned.  However, after telling FreeBSD to go into a shell after a ZFS install, I checked everything by running"

`gpart show`

Nothing seemed amiss.  I shut the machine down and powered off.

10 minutes later, I came back, put the PCBSD disk in and turned it on.  Instead of cycling through boot to GUI and rebooting, it didn't reboot this time. (?????)

It went right into the installer and everything worked.  FreeBSD had no issues installing but just wouldn't boot.  PCBSD wouldn't even install.  Now, it installed.  I went and tried FreeBSD, it installs.

I'm thoroughly confused by this but have decided not to buy, as well as avoid, using HP machines.  It seems that, from what I read, this is due to something they have been trying to do about locking the disk to the BIOS and leave something like a UUID on the restore disk and other stuff.  Seems like the ultimate attempt at lock in from what I read.  *shrug*

P.


----------



## Doug Blease (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Pathiaki!

I'm dealing with the same issue here.  Did you ever find a work around?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi, Doug Blease.

This thread is over 3 years old. You'll have better luck if you make a new thread describing your problem in detail.


----------

